# TSX stocks that have (somewhat) consistent range +/- $2



## Tinman (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm looking for feedback on stocks >$30 that you find consistently trade within a range that allow for somewhat predictable entry/exit/reentry points.

Example: I'm really loving LIQ. been having luck getting in >$13 and selling <$13.25

last got in @ $12.97 and it's back to $13.40 now

still a rookie so bear with me if this is a rookie question.

also starting to like blackberry for entry under $10 and exit above $10.15 or so.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Example: I'm really loving LIQ. been having luck getting in >$13 and selling <$13.25


 Did you mean <$13 and >$13.25 ?


----------



## Tinman (Feb 17, 2014)

gibor said:


> Did you mean <$13 and >$13.25 ?


yeah, getting in under 13 and out over 13.25 sorry


----------



## tkirk62 (Jul 1, 2015)

Wouldn't it be nice if investing were so easy?

As you are a self confessed rookie, I feel someone should warn you that this is not a "predictable" method. At some point I can all but guarantee you will buy LIQ at $13, and it will go down and start trading in the $12 range. Or You will sell it at $13.25 and it will run up to $14, etc. 

If I must humour you however, I've always watched FFH and I think you could trade it between about $610 and $630.

Again though, stop doing this, learn more about investing, then use your new found knowledge to pick a better strategy.


----------



## Tinman (Feb 17, 2014)

tkirk62 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if investing were so easy?
> 
> As you are a self confessed rookie, I feel someone should warn you that this is not a "predictable" method. At some point I can all but guarantee you will buy LIQ at $13, and it will go down and start trading in the $12 range. Or You will sell it at $13.25 and it will run up to $14, etc.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the reply. I'd hoped that the "(somewhat)" implied that I knew it wasn't requesting a guarantee of any kind. I'm more of an investor than trader; typically buying/holding for dividend income - but as the number of different holdings grew (TD, SLF, LIQ, CSH, DIV, BB, CUF, TCN, LIQ, XIU, CHP,) I found a few in there that trade within a somewhat reasonable range. Although I am holding for dividend income, I will typically keep a "base" amount of something in my portfolio, but then I buy flyers to average down but sell 'x' amount of those flyers if they reach an 'x' exit point and wait to reenter them again, but if my chosen "gems" stay down, I'm equally happy to hold providing the company fundamentals haven't changed in a sense that compels to sell all. make sense?

keep a base of 1500 LIQ, when it dips below 13 I buy 500 bringing to 2000, when/if it hits 13.40, I sell the 500, if it doesn't, happy to hold for the monthly dividend.


----------



## tkirk62 (Jul 1, 2015)

I jumped to a conclusion and apologize if it seemed testy. I see your strategy is more reasonable than I assumed.

If that is your strategy, DIV is a good one to look at. Generous dividend, somewhat range bound price to do your playing, good upside and a low share price so you can buy and sell enough shares at once to make the commissions worth it.


----------



## Tinman (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback. I'll look closer to div to apply the strategy to. Cheers.


----------

